# 2nd DNP run



## Trump

Its about 6 weeks since my first DNP run my plan was to go back to the bulk after that but I realised i was far too fat and still needed to be dropping mor body fat before a bulk. I dumped the deca and dropped test to 300mg every ten days to try and rid some body fat. I ended that last DNP run at 246lb and have not weighed myself until this morning and I am now 251lb but I actually feel less fat, I will be starting today at 250mg DNP fvor 14 days as that is what I have left of that pill size. I have some from the same place but are 100mg each, if i want to continue past the 14 day mark i will prob just do 300mg but i defo not going higher. Max will be 3 weeks. Pic is today same time as I weighed upon waking


----------



## pumperalbo

How many Bodyfat is this? 20% ?   How many Calories do you eat daily? How many Grams Carbs,Fat,Protein?


Do you use ephedrin,sibutramine,aderall or another? for appeitit stop?


----------



## Trump

pumperalbo said:


> How many Bodyfat is this? 20% ?   How many Calories do you eat daily? How many Grams Carbs,Fat,Protein?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you use ephedrin,sibutramine,aderall or another? for appeitit stop?


No idea body fat percentage, if I was to guess higher that 20%. Dont count calories I just know that I am in defecit, I will eat eggs and oats every day for breakfast chicken veg and rice lunch and dinner and snack on low sugar protein bars
Simutermine 15mg if I need it


----------



## MS1605

Did you run it at 250mg/day for your first run? How bad were your sides?


----------



## Trump

MS1605 said:


> Did you run it at 250mg/day for your first run? How bad were your sides?



I did 7 days at 250mg then upped it to 500mg and managed 3 days and it killed me so this time i am not upping it. The sides for me between 250 and 500 where huge, I couldnt even train at all and felt like death at 500mg and it effected my sleep, at 250mg my training didnt suffer and I slept great with some xanax. My log is on here but i have no idea how to link it


----------



## Thezilla

I've tried both clen and DNP. Honesty both of them have horrible sides in my books. I got headaches from clen constantly and regarding the DNP I have sweated so much on it during sleep, I could had supplied the great lakes with water supplies rofl. Essentially pick what devil you rather deal with. Would you rather sweat constantly and be the poor soul if you decide to eat a bunch of carbs? carbs + DNP = even worse sweating or Constant headaches?

if you can afford it, blast GH much better experience all the way.


----------



## Viduus

nastyasty said:


> My log is on here but i have no idea how to link it



https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/26684-First-time-DNP-Log

DNP acts as a protonophore, allowing protons to leak across the innermitochondrial membrane and thus bypassATP synthase. This makes ATP energy production less efficient. In effect, part of the energy that is normally produced from cellular respiration is wasted as heat. The inefficiency is proportional to the dose of DNP that is taken. As the dose increases and energy production is made more inefficient, metabolic rate increases (and more fat is burned) in order to compensate for the inefficiency and to meet energy demands. DNP is probably the best known agent for uncoupling oxidative phosphorylation. The production or "phosphorylation" of ATP by ATP synthase gets disconnected or "uncoupled" from oxidation.


----------



## Trump

Thezilla said:


> Kinda just skimmed the whole post but to me it sounds like your on a crash course. Remember health is number 1.



I only did a 10 day run, how do you mean crash course? I thought I was quite conservative in the amount i took and for how long.


----------



## bvs

7 days at 250 got me shredded af, you should really count your calories/macros of you want to do it properly


----------



## Trump

bvs said:


> 7 days at 250 got me shredded af, you should really count your calories/macros of you want to do it properly



 My calories are around 2000 per day I worked it out for 1 day and i just stick roughly to the same diet while i on the dnp


----------



## bvs

When cutting i start out low carb till my weight loss slows/stalls and then i swap to carb cycling and i start to lose again. Maybe give that a shot


----------



## Trump

bvs said:


> When cutting i start out low carb till my weight loss slows/stalls and then i swap to carb cycling and i start to lose again. Maybe give that a shot



I will certainly give it a go after i finish this week or 2 dnp, I find some carbs helped with energy last run, I still have to function and I work a 12 hour day.


----------



## Thezilla

From all of my dnp cycles that i have run the one that gave me the best results was

Days 1-4 250
Days 5-10 500
Days 11-14 250

This worked great for me, but I also live in Alaska where running this in the summer when its 60 degrees is hot, but not a terrible issue....I wouldn't even worry about your internal temp. thats a misconception. Your temp. will fluctuate based on the types of carbs you take in. Just drink like 2-3 gallons of water and you'll be fine. The more on point your diet is the better results you'll have. Also try taking the dnp right before you go to bed, your body will be hitting its highest points while your sleeping and you won't be taking in any calories to jack up your temp until you wake up and decide what you are going to eat. It worked far better for me and many others I've talked to that tried it. Of course these are just suggestions.


----------



## Trump

Thezilla said:


> Was reffering to the dosage at 500. “I felt like death. I could not even train.” Sounded harsh.



yes your right i should of stayed at 250mg and I would of been fine


----------



## Trump

Day 2finished  250mg 9am slight heat increase but nothing major. Only thing I have noticed diff from first run is the gas. It's coming out both ends and my stomach feels bloated.


----------



## Trump

Just took the 3rd dose with food as I did the whole of my last run but this time the trapped wind and heart burn is bad. Its the same batch so its not like its a different product.


----------



## Trump

the heat and sweats have kicked in today had to change in my lunch hour i was soaked through with sweat. feeling fine at the minute though heart burn and gas lasts about 3 hours after taking the dnp then it gradually goes


----------



## Trump

Day 4 250mg 9am with food. Sides today have been very mild but spent most today in office with aircon, cravings have started to creep in a little but not enough for me to take any sibutramine . Will weigh after a week see where I am at.


----------



## Trump

Day 5 250mg 9am with food, I can now see why i jumped to 500mg after a week on my last run, the sides are very bearable at 250mg but I wont be making the same mistake twice. I do have 250mg and 100mg pills now both from the same source so if I do want to increase after a week I can do it in 50mg increments instead of doubling my dose. Maybe this way I will find a sweet spot. Also took first sibutramine today as starting to get cravings now


----------



## pumperalbo

nastyasty said:


> Day 5 250mg 9am with food, I can now see why i jumped to 500mg after a week on my last run, the sides are very bearable at 250mg but I wont be making the same mistake twice. I do have 250mg and 100mg pills now both from the same source so if I do want to increase after a week I can do it in 50mg increments instead of doubling my dose. Maybe this way I will find a sweet spot. Also took first sibutramine today as starting to get cravings now




which sibutramine do you use from which label? and how many you use 20mg daily? Does it reduce your appetite good?


----------



## Jin

pumperalbo said:


> which sibutramine do you use from which label? and how many you use 20mg daily? Does it reduce your appetite good?



Always looking for the magic formula.


----------



## pumperalbo

Jin said:


> Always looking for the magic formula.





no, but there are several manufacturers, some are better, some worse. That's why I like to ask, for example sibutramine causes almost nothing, ephedrine is somehow better. but with my colleague, for example, sibutramine works harder because of the hunger stops.


----------



## jennerrator

May I ask why do DNP....something amazing? Does your body stay the exact way after use forever no matter what? 

If not, what’s the point and why not just do real work like train...eat properly..and cardio???


----------



## Viduus

jennerrator50 said:


> May I ask why do DNP....something amazing? Does your body stay the exact way after use forever no matter what?
> 
> If not, what’s the point and why not just do real work like train...eat properly..and cardio???



I gave him the benefit of the doubt recently and went into great detail about losing what he wants to lose the right way... I’m generally very understanding but this train has gone far off its tracks...

(edited to clarify I wasn’t speaking about nastasty)


----------



## jennerrator

Yea...I’ll never be into not doing real work..it’s been my whole life and I’ll never get stuff like this BUT...to each their own...was just looking for explanation is all ...:32 (20):


----------



## Trump

jennerrator50 said:


> May I ask why do DNP....something amazing? Does your body stay the exact way after use forever no matter what?
> 
> If not, what’s the point and why not just do real work like train...eat properly..and cardio???



I royally messed up a bulk on dbol test and deca and ballooned to an unhealthy weight and fat. I had researched DNP for a long time and already had some that I had bought prior. I decided to take the plunge to get the weight off as soon as possible and it worked. Then when the fat came off I realised I had no business doing that bulk in the first place so continued dieting for 6 more weeks on a trt dose 300mg test enth every 10 days, 2iu HGH per day. I gained a few pound between my last dnp run and this one but i felt i had gained no fat but had increased muscle. So I though I would try another run. I understand I could of done it with cardio and diet alone but this does do it a lot quicker. So to answer your question yes the fat loss is amazing as for staying that way for ever I couldnt tell you, I would presume if you started bad eating habits didnt lift or do cardio afterwards then you would go straight back to where you started. However I am pretty sure if I keep up the exercise and diet the fat will stay off. Only time will tell Jen


----------



## Trump

Viduus said:


> I gave him the benefit of the doubt recently and went into great detail about losing what he wants to lose the right way... I’m generally very understanding but this train has gone far off its tracks...



You went into great detail with myself regarding losing what I want the right way? I just looked through both my logs and didnt see that?


----------



## jennerrator

Thank you, great answer! I understand why people do different things for different reasons totally and respect for that.. for sure. I just find certain things that could be dangerous and just busting ass is better lol

But hey, if you know what you’re doing and also know you have to work hard... better than others:32 (20):

Good luck and stay safe...


----------



## Trump

jennerrator50 said:


> Thank you, great answer! I understand why people do different things for different reasons totally and respect for that.. for sure. I just find certain things that could be dangerous and just busting ass is better lol
> 
> But hey, if you know what you’re doing and also know you have to work hard... better than others:32 (20):
> 
> Good luck and stay safe...



Thanks Jen, I am definitely working hard as well not only relying on the DNP for the fat loss and have full intention of when its off its staying off and I wont be continuing using DNP as a crutch


----------



## Trump

pumperalbo said:


> which sibutramine do you use from which label? and how many you use 20mg daily? Does it reduce your appetite good?



Sphinx 15mg and I take it later in the day around 2-3pm as my cravings are worse in the evening


----------



## Viduus

nastyasty said:


> You went into great detail with myself regarding losing what I want the right way? I just looked through both my logs and didnt see that?



Sorry for the confusion, I was referring to pumperelbo. I’ve actually followed both of your logs. Anyone running DNP in Africa deserves respect lol. (Sorry for polluting your log)


----------



## Trump

Viduus said:


> Sorry for the confusion, I was referring to pumperelbo. I’ve actually followed both of your logs. Anyone running DNP in Africa deserves respect lol. (Sorry for polluting your log)


 No worrys mate I was just confused but I get where your coming from now when you explained and your defo not polluting anything, thanks for following


----------



## Trump

Day 7 today and just weighed upon waking and i am 242.5 lb thats a little over 8.5lb in first week so I am pretty happy, I not going to change anything as its working fine.


----------



## pumperalbo

nastyasty said:


> Sphinx 15mg and I take it later in the day around 2-3pm as my cravings are worse in the evening





Very good Results for 7 Days! 

how long do they work for you? 10 hours?

Does it satisfy hunger?

Genesis and pharmacom were also good, but the effect was quickly gone.


----------



## Trump

6 days, today is day 7 I ****ed up thought i started last wednesday but it was thursday. No idea how long the sibutramine lasts for I just take it later in the day to help evening cravings and it works wonders not cracked yet. I have once woke up at 330am and ate a low carb protein bar with me eyes still shut then went back off to sleep


----------



## Trump

Been using taylor made DNP 250mg in a capsule was filling my next weeks pill box up and realised i only have 5 left so i opened my other pack which are taylor made 100mg and they are big round tablets. Anyone know if these are dosed the same? I might just take 2 when the time comes to be on the safe side


----------



## PillarofBalance

nastyasty said:


> Been using taylor made DNP 250mg in a capsule was filling my next weeks pill box up and realised i only have 5 left so i opened my other pack which are taylor made 100mg and they are big round tablets. Anyone know if these are dosed the same? I might just take 2 when the time comes to be on the safe side



Size doesn't mean all that much. There are fillers and binders and such. They aren't labeled? Can you check with your source?


----------



## Trump

PillarofBalance said:


> Size doesn't mean all that much. There are fillers and binders and such. They aren't labeled? Can you check with your source?


Not from here I will just air on he side of caution and take 200mg and see how I feel


----------



## automatondan

PillarofBalance said:


> Size doesn't mean all that much.



Thats not what she said...


----------



## pumperalbo

I also got that from taylormade, I took 500mg of it and it was brutally hot and all had no chance to do anything, stay at 200mg-250mg it's kritstall dnp but very potent.

I always had 3x 100mg tablets from him as well and they are very good quality, better DNP I could not find at the moment I only buy from him

taylor mades DNP is very good and legit, i find this best source for 2018

how many calories do you eat daily? do you track this via app? not eat much carbs on this DNP, you will get very hot.


----------



## Trump

pumperalbo said:


> I also got that from taylormade, I took 500mg of it and it was brutally hot and all had no chance to do anything, stay at 200mg-250mg it's kritstall dnp but very potent.
> 
> I always had 3x 100mg tablets from him as well and they are very good quality, better DNP I could not find at the moment I only buy from him
> 
> taylor mades DNP is very good and legit, i find this best source for 2018
> 
> how many calories do you eat daily? do you track this via app? not eat much carbs on this DNP, you will get very hot.




I eat donuts and cheese cake mainly I log my calories on my fitness and usually consume between 3245 and 3250 cals a day except on Fridays when I eat fish stood on one leg. Macros are 80 10 10 carbs protein fat


----------



## pumperalbo

nastyasty said:


> I eat donuts and cheese cake mainly I log my calories on my fitness and usually consume between 3245 and 3250 cals a day except on Fridays when I eat fish stood on one leg. Macros are 80 10 10 carbs protein fat



Crazy haha better go to 2500 Calories and eat clean so you have better Results trust me.

Do you Sweat much? I think 80% Carbs you Crazy Sweat buh


----------



## Trump

pumperalbo said:


> Crazy haha better go to 2500 Calories and eat clean so you have better Results trust me.
> 
> Do you Sweat much? I think 80% Carbs you Crazy Sweat buh



I will bear that in mind thanks for the advice, I sweat like Bill Cosby in a playground


----------



## pumperalbo

nastyasty said:


> I will bear that in mind thanks for the advice, I sweat like Bill Cosby in a playground




haha I believe you like that, drink a lot of electrolytes

do you look so spongy on TaylorMade DNP anyway? So you feel thicker than you are? I do not know but somehow I draw extremely water even though I'm at 50 grams of carb a day, just happens to me at TaylorMade DNP then have such an extremely spongy look.


----------



## Trump

pumperalbo said:


> haha I believe you like that, drink a lot of electrolytes
> 
> do you look so spongy on TaylorMade DNP anyway? So you feel thicker than you are? I do not know but somehow I draw extremely water even though I'm at 50 grams of carb a day, just happens to me at TaylorMade DNP then have such an extremely spongy look.



ye i look like sponge bob square pants


----------



## pumperalbo

nastyasty said:


> ye i look like sponge bob square pants





I feel with you, but the DNP is definitely TOP

Try not 500MG then you will have extremely hot

Do you also take T3?

Are you tired on the day?


----------



## Gibsonator

pumperalbo said:


> I feel with you, but the DNP is definitely TOP
> 
> Try not 500MG then you will have extremely hot
> 
> Do you also take T3?
> 
> Are you tired on the day?



do you not know how to pm (private message)? you are cluttering up this guys thread with your 12,000 questions...


----------



## Trump

Gibsonator said:


> do you not know how to pm (private message)? you are cluttering up this guys thread with your 12,000 questions...



the answers are already there to every question either in this thread on my first one, even feeding him utter nonsense doesnt slow him down


----------



## Viduus

nastyasty said:


> the answers are already there to every question either in this thread on my first one, even feeding him utter nonsense doesnt slow him down



Have him PM the Schitz guy, it would be fun to see who gives up first!


----------



## Trump

Viduus said:


> Have hin PM the Schitz guy, it would be fun to see who gives up first!



no get them on a public thread discussing diet and training together


----------



## Trump

Day 9 250mg 9am with food, sides now are minimal feel slightly warm and sweat when I work or in the gym. No more gas or heart burn, still have no intention of upping the dose apart from when I change from 250mg capsules to 100mg tablets then i will increase to 300mg Max. Diet unchanged Eggs oatmeal breakfast, 2 more meals of chicken rice and veg occasional pineapple if available and protein bar if hunger kicks in at night


----------



## pumperalbo

Status?

you are OK?


----------



## Trump

Yeh big fire at work cut my DNP run short, been far too busy out in the heat to carry it on my last dose was Friday. No idea what I weigh not even been in the gym since Friday evening 18 hour days since then. Will weight tomorrow and see where I at.


----------



## Trump

First pic day 1 second pic 7 days after last dose. Starting weight 251lb and today weighed 239lb so total 12lb loss. Pretty happy with that just gutted I couldn’t keep going for 3 weeks


----------



## jennerrator

nastyasty said:


> First pic day 1 second pic 7 days after last dose. Starting weight 251lb and today weighed 239lb so total 12lb loss. Pretty happy with that just gutted I couldn’t keep going for 3 weeks



Very nice...I’m going to say this without it being for a shitty reason..just saying it because you know how I feel about the scary DNP lol

I lost 17 lbs pretty quick by just my diet and training..wasn’t extreme and I wasn’t “fat”...if you look at the pic on my profile..that’s right before I lost the weight..if you look at the first post in the pic thread I started..that was right after the weight loss

I know you get moving forward as we already discussed it but just needed to give my .02 because I love and have always lived this lifestyle :32 (20):


----------



## Trump

jennerrator50 said:


> Very nice...I’m going to say this without it being for a shitty reason..just saying it because you know how I feel about the scary DNP lol
> 
> I lost 17 lbs pretty quick by just my diet and training..wasn’t extreme and I wasn’t “fat”...if you look at the pic on my profile..that’s right before I lost the weight..if you look at the first post in the pic thread I started..that was right after the weight loss
> 
> I know you get moving forward as we already discussed it but just needed to give my .02 because I love and have always lived this lifestyle :32 (20):




I just looked that that looks amazing, I just judged by my health I put so much weight on so quick I ended up with sleep apnea that was ****ing scary. I now don’t have it, I just needed to quickly fix my own mess


----------



## jennerrator

nastyasty said:


> I just looked that that looks amazing, I just judged by my health I put so much weight on so quick I ended up with sleep apnea that was ****ing scary. I now don’t have it, I just needed to quickly fix my own mess




Thank you!

Awesome job..you got what you needed and now get it..keep kicking ass:32 (20):


----------



## Jin

Great progress brother.


----------

